
Show HN: Realtime time-stretching and pitch shifting in JavaScript - vpanyam
https://github.com/Infinity/Kali
======
33a
Nice! Here is an older one that I made a few years ago:
[https://github.com/mikolalysenko/pitch-
shift](https://github.com/mikolalysenko/pitch-shift)

------
vpanyam
Demo here:
[https://infinity.github.io/Kali/demo.html](https://infinity.github.io/Kali/demo.html)

